# How do you show your dog you are the alpha male?



## diablo (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a pitbull male, he is only 10 months. When he was younger he never had a problem with me grabbing his toys from him, but about a month and a half ago I made a trip and he stayed with my girlfriend for about a week. 

When I came back from this trip I noticed he would stop chewing on his toys and show his teeth when I would get close to him. To make it worse, my landlord didn't want him in his property, so I had to leave him at a friend's place where he stayed for almost 3 weeks without even seeing me. 

I finally moved into another house and he is back with me, but am a little reluctant of how much I can trust him given the fact that he has snarled at me before. 

I think maybe while I was gone he didn't see anyone as the alpha and he took over the spot. I know that aggressivness from my side is not going to fix the problem. I have never hit him and I don't want to do that. How can I show him again it is me who is the alpha and he needs to respect me?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

First of all you CANT be intimidated. You cant let the dog know this through your body language either. BE DOMINANT. If your dog EVER shows his teeth REPRIMAND and take whatever he was getting aggressive with away. Return it and challenge him. Once a dog has EVER SHOWN signs of dominance towards me not only will I take things away but I will challenge that dog whenever I can so it submits to me on anything and everything. You need to get control soon as the dog is only getting older, stronger and more mature.

ITs easier to show than to tell people over a computer.


----------



## tazmaniak24_6 (Jan 30, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> First of all you CANT be intimidated. You cant let the dog know this through your body language either. BE DOMINANT. If your dog EVER shows his teeth REPRIMAND and take whatever he was getting aggressive with away. Return it and challenge him. Once a dog has EVER SHOWN signs of dominance towards me not only will I take things away but I will challenge that dog whenever I can so it submits to me on anything and everything. You need to get control soon as the dog is only getting older, stronger and more mature.
> 
> ITs easier to show than to tell people over a computer.


awesome post!! as if you took the words outta my mouth lolol


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> First of all you CANT be intimidated. You cant let the dog know this through your body language either. BE DOMINANT. If your dog EVER shows his teeth REPRIMAND and take whatever he was getting aggressive with away. Return it and challenge him. Once a dog has EVER SHOWN signs of dominance towards me not only will I take things away but I will challenge that dog whenever I can so it submits to me on anything and everything. You need to get control soon as the dog is only getting older, stronger and more mature.
> 
> ITs easier to show than to tell people over a computer.


Agreed! Although I'm not a alpha male I'm alpha Bitch! LOL


----------

